# Omani police clearance for non resident



## alijooan (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I need omani police clearance but I have never been Omani resident. I travelled there as a consultant from Dubai in last ten years tens of times but never had Omani residency. 

I am now moved to Australia and need Omani police clearance for my Australian citizenship. 

I am sure someone would have been in the same situation..


----------



## suresh968 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, I am in the same boat. How did you get police report from Oman? Please share, I am struggling to understand the process.


----------

